# IBS in a 11yr old girl



## angell (Apr 6, 2017)

I am looking for advise on what to do. My daughter is 11 and has been dealing with this for almost 5 years. first couple were hard and bad. then she seemed to have a pretty easy next few years. around holidays it is always bad. this year it has started up. she is now missing school , calling off sports and not as happy or outgoing as she used to be. she has done the scope both ways, mirlax as needed and a few more medicines. she now taking a pill under her tongue. i have to go home to see what it was called. just started this yesterday. looking for keifer to start that. she has a breath test at the end of month, if i said that right. she is crying and so unhappy. she has more headaches then use to . she takes advil . she also has allergy to dye , so no kid medicines.

i send her to school most days and usually get the call she is in clinic. some days i let her stay home.

i feel like such a horrible parent. trying to keep her schedule the same , with pain. sending her to school. we fight all the time now it seems.

after readying on this site does these work and how much or how

vitamin D

peppermint oil

orange oil

probotics

HELP


----------



## elenacs (Apr 10, 2017)

Hello, I have a 12 year old that "they say" has suffered from IBS from a little girl. Always had GI symptoms since an infant as well. She also struggles with reflux. Been scoped and everything else......She's been treated for SIBO 4-5 times in the past 5 years. Last year after a trip to Mexico we were unable to get her stable. Finally did the low-Fodmap diet and it helped like nothing else has....And then 4 weeks later, she and I both came down with a horrible GI-diarrhea bug. This was in Oct. Without ½ capsule of Pepto Bismol a day she has gas, gurgling stomach and loose stool...It's awful. Pepto Bismol in such a tiny dose has helped her since Nov. Her GI would like to taper her off more (she gets almost 2 doses a week, if that) but says that something in it his helping her....either the antibacterial, anti-inflammatory, or antacid part. We just don't know unless we scope her again. For all I know she could have microscopic colitis. This tiny dose of Pepto has given her her life back. However it is not the answer. Her symptoms used to be constipation, nausea, and fullness...now it's stinky loose bowel movements without the Pepto. Her 'world-renown' pediatric GI seems to have given up on us. It has been nothing short of a nightmare at times.....I'm sorry for what your going through.... Do you know if certain foods or stress exasperates her symptoms? Or hormones? Did her scopes show anything unusual?


----------



## ashyam86343 (Apr 4, 2017)

hey, is any other family members are also suffering similar to your kids.

I have IBS PI and seems my 2 year old son also has it. trying to treat him with naturopath as i am.


----------



## elenacs (Apr 10, 2017)

Do you both have Post-Infectious and for how long have you had it?


----------



## ashyam86343 (Apr 4, 2017)

I dont know the infection status Drs are not able to find anything from my tests, hence he named it as PI IBS. i am having it from last year May. i am not able to diagnose for my child. tested his Urine & Stool many times, both are clean.

But he passes loose stool 3 times a day, some random skin rashes comes and goes in chin. He have not started speaking, now found out that he is lacking in communication & eye contact.

any suggestions ?


----------



## laylow (Jun 2, 2016)

angell said:


> I am looking for advise on what to do. My daughter is 11 and has been dealing with this for almost 5 years. first couple were hard and bad. then she seemed to have a pretty easy next few years. around holidays it is always bad. this year it has started up. she is now missing school , calling off sports and not as happy or outgoing as she used to be. she has done the scope both ways, mirlax as needed and a few more medicines. she now taking a pill under her tongue. i have to go home to see what it was called. just started this yesterday. looking for keifer to start that. she has a breath test at the end of month, if i said that right. she is crying and so unhappy. she has more headaches then use to . she takes advil . she also has allergy to dye , so no kid medicines.
> 
> i send her to school most days and usually get the call she is in clinic. some days i let her stay home.
> 
> ...


Did she have problems as a baby also? Maybe check out *sucrase-isomaltase deficiency.*


----------

